# Preview: Digging for Lies portraits and maps



## RangerWickett (Dec 17, 2011)

Who's a good guy? Who's a villain? Does anyone look like a celebrity?

Characters from Adventure Three, _Digging for Lies_.


----------



## Ajar (Dec 18, 2011)

A monocle! Awesome.


----------



## MatthewJHanson (Dec 19, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 20, 2011)

Now for some maps of locations around Flint. Trying to keep the spoilers to a minimum, so I'd rather not post the dungeon maps. 

What, dungeons in ZEITGEIST? Oh yes. Matthew J Hanson came up with some clever death traps for unsuspecting constables. 

With the holidays, we'll probably manage to get this out in early January.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 20, 2011)

Any chance we can get a key for the RHC Offices maps? Because that would come in handy when I'm finishing off the Dying Skyseer and help further establish it as my PC's home base in Flint.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 31, 2011)

Sorry Falkus, I didn't notice your request until just now. Here's a quick word doc with a map key. I'm going to ask our layout artist to make up a formal one to share with players.

*Headquarters Layout*

FIRST FLOOR

1. Entrance. 
2. Lower Hallway. Lit with gaslights on the ceiling. 
3. Western Stairwell. 
4. Eastern Stairwell.
5. Interrogation Rooms. 
6. Quartermaster Office. Keys to rooms 7 and 8 are locked in desk (Thievery DC 15).
7. General Supplies. Door locked (Thievery DC 20).
8. Evidence. Door locked (Thievery DC 20).
9. Secretary Pool. 
10. Guard Room. 
11. Morgue. 


SECOND FLOOR

12. Inspector’s Desks. 
13. Delft’s Office. 
14. Support Offices. 
15. Break Room. 
16. Upper Hallway. 
17. Saxby’s Office. 







BASEMENT

18. Holding Cells. 
19. Magic Cells. Spellcasters are kept here. The cells are enchanted to function like mage cuffs; any attempt to use magical powers sounds an alarm and does 10 damage to the prisoner. A golden ward also blocks teleportation and summoning. Two columns glow with pale white light, which grants everyone within 5 squares Resist 10 against all energy types.


----------



## RangerWickett (Dec 31, 2011)

Three illustrations by the excellent Eleni Tsami. I believe this is the first RPG work she has done.
















A final, spoiler-iffic portrait by Claudio Pozas.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]

Also, another map. How well do you know your aquatic combat rules?






I'll post the last of the maps in the new year.


----------



## Falkus (Dec 31, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> Sorry Falkus, I didn't notice your request until just now. Here's a quick word doc with a map key. I'm going to ask our layout artist to make up a formal one to share with players.




Thanks! My next session is on the seventh; it'll be good to have a map and key for them!


----------



## Falkus (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmm, a question, now that I've reviewed the RHC map again. Should the PCs know about the secret passages running behind the interrogation rooms... oh, wait... that's there for RHC Constables to observe interrogations, right?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 4, 2012)

This map should not be viewed by players.

[sblock]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



[/sblock]


----------



## Colmarr (Jan 4, 2012)

Eleni's work is amazing!


----------



## Cheezmo Miner (Jan 28, 2012)

Colmarr said:


> Eleni's work is amazing!




I agree wholeheartedly. It is exactly the type of work I'm looking for to convey the period.


----------

